# Decra Shingle Comments Wanted ! !



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a customer that wants to have the metal Decra Shingle installed on his roof. About 30 square. Pitch is 12/12. On one side of the house it has a chimney near the top, a dormer with its valley's, 5 roof vents and sewer vents. Have not worked with these so I am asking for comments...Pro's and Con's....things I will encounter doing the project.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Pro's : Easy to install...but takes a few jobs to really nail down the installation tricks. You can walk a 12/12 on that stuff.

Cons : Need to get with a rep and really try to get the techinques down on how they want everything done, and one of the guillotine choppers with a competent cut man makes life easy...with out...good luck.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 30, 2011)

Billy Luttrell said:


> Pro's : Easy to install...but takes a few jobs to really nail down the installation tricks. You can walk a 12/12 on that stuff.
> 
> Cons : Need to get with a rep and really try to get the techinques down on how they want everything done, and one of the guillotine choppers with a competent cut man makes life easy...with out...good luck.


+1

Good advice.

I don't like the regular shingle profile either as the seams show terribly as compared to their other profiles.

They make a Shingle XD now and that is what I would run if your customer will go for the slightly higher materials cost. 

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisp87 (Sep 14, 2012)

i hate them. there is a bit of a learning curve involved. if your in business to make a profit there others roofing systems out there thats better


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry this is not more timely.

Waste factor is very high on one of these projects. You may need as much as 115% to 120% of what the roof measures to do the job without counting ridge.


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Since I posted this, I haven't heard much from anyone installing DeCra. In our area, it isn't used much so I was seeking input. Doesn't look like many use it..Any input ! !


----------

